# Summer Festivals are comming



## wartomods (Apr 2, 2009)

and i want you to share your shenigans on how to go free, i've made a couple hopping the walls, but they werent that big (both the walls and the festival) , what do you think about major ones, reading/glastonbury/benecassin , etc etc etc. I just now one thing not willing to pay 40-70 euros for a day.


----------



## wartomods (May 13, 2009)

as anyone did this ?


----------



## Ravie (May 13, 2009)

not very many people on here know summer festivals in europe other than the few that are on here that are over there. sorry.


----------



## L.C. (May 14, 2009)

i go around and get 'snips' off peoples bracelets and stitch them into my own. people seem happy to help.


----------



## wartomods (May 14, 2009)

Man i dont know i could probably get the money in easier way that it would be working there. I 'll see and try anything depending on the set.
And L.C ,i did not understand your technique, picking bits of papers bracelets from people and and "glue" them to make a new one?


----------



## Monkeywrench (Mar 11, 2010)

I've snuck into my share of American hippie/jam/etc festivals on the east coast. Most of them simply require you getting dropped off near the site, hiking for a bit, staying a little ninja, hopping a fence--or if you're resourceful, cutting THROUGH the fence. 

Pro-Tip: At a drunken/drug-influenced distance, colored construction paper, colored fabric of any sort can pass for a wrist band. Once you're in, groundscore your own and live off the festieheads who are there simply to tailgate the entire time. They love travelers!


----------

